# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλησπερα σε ολους

## georgealex7

καλησπερα σε ολους ειμαι ο Γιωργος νεο μελος στο club χαιρομαι που ειμαι μελος σε μια τοσο ωραια παρεα. Εχω 16 ζεμπρακια διαφορων χρωματων και μολις πριν τρεις ημερες απεκτησα ενα πολυ ομορφο ζευγαρι gouldian finch εχω αρρωστια με τα finch καθε ειδους χθες ειδα τα strawberry (αν δεν κανω  λαθος) finch και επαθα μεγαλη πλακα μακαρι να μπορεσω να βρω ενα ζευγαρι!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

καλως ηρθες γιωργο :Happy0064:

----------


## thomas5

καλωσορισες

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο ! η κινηση σου στις αγγελιες να θες να χαρισεις καποιο πουλακι και η αναγραφη στο προφιλ σου οτι θες τα πουλακια που ειναι στο κλουβι να μην ειναι μονα και να χαιρονται το δωρο της αναπαραγωγης που τους εδωσες ο Θεος ,για μενα λενε πολλα !!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλωσόρισες Γιώργο και καλή διαμονή!

----------


## Kostakos

Welcome Γιωργο και ειδα και εγω εχτες ζεμπρακια και ξετρελαθηκα!

----------


## georgealex7

> καλησπερα σε ολους ειμαι ο Γιωργος νεο μελος στο club χαιρομαι που ειμαι μελος σε μια τοσο ωραια παρεα. Εχω 16 ζεμπρακια διαφορων χρωματων και μολις πριν τρεις ημερες απεκτησα ενα πολυ ομορφο ζευγαρι gouldian finch εχω αρρωστια με τα finch καθε ειδους χθες ειδα τα strawberry (αν δεν κανω  λαθος) finch και επαθα μεγαλη πλακα μακαρι να μπορεσω να βρω ενα ζευγαρι!!!!!


Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια ελπιζω να γινουμε μια ωραια παρεα

----------


## cypand

καλωσορισες Γιωργο  :Icon Exclaim:

----------


## giocakis

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα Γιωργο... και οταν μπορεσεις ανεβασε φωτο με τα πουλακια σου, να τα γνωρισουμε και αυτα...!

----------


## georgealex7

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



αυτο ειναι το καινουργιο μου κλουβι με τα gouldian finch!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Γιωργο καλως ηρθες....Δεν εισαι ο μονος που εχει λοξα με τα finches......Μακαρι να βρεις αυτα που ψαχνεις......Ειναι αρρωστια μεγαλη

----------


## ria

Γιωργο καλως ηρθες ..χαιρομαι που πλυθαινουμε οι παραδεισαδες!!!!!!!!!!! περιμενουμε φωτο απο τα καμαρια σου συντομα...τα παραδεισακια ειναι λατρεια μεγαλη τα strawberry πανεμορφα πουλια αλλα εχουν αρκετες δυσκολιες οσον αφορα το θεμα χωρου -κλουβας και φωλιας..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεθουν στην ελλαδα (μην σου χαλαω ομως το θεμα)παρολα αυτα σου ευχομαι καθε σου ονειρο να πραγματοποιηθει και να αποκτησεις συντομα το ειδος που σε συγκινει!!!!!!!  καλη διαμονη!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλή Διαμονή Γιώργο !!!! Περιμένουμε φώτο (μεγαλύτερες όμως) !!!!!*  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Γιώργο...

----------


## georgealex7

> Γιωργο καλως ηρθες ..χαιρομαι που πλυθαινουμε οι παραδεισαδες!!!!!!!!!!! περιμενουμε φωτο απο τα καμαρια σου συντομα...τα παραδεισακια ειναι λατρεια μεγαλη τα strawberry πανεμορφα πουλια αλλα εχουν αρκετες δυσκολιες οσον αφορα το θεμα χωρου -κλουβας και φωλιας..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεθουν στην ελλαδα (μην σου χαλαω ομως το θεμα)παρολα αυτα σου ευχομαι καθε σου ονειρο να πραγματοποιηθει και να αποκτησεις συντομα το ειδος που σε συγκινει!!!!!!!  καλη διαμονη!!!!!


σευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια μακαρι να μπορεσω να τα βρω και μετα θα το παλεψω το θεμα

----------


## tarirs

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο....

----------


## mariakappa

καλως ηρθες γιωργο. :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο στην παρεα μας!!! Σου ευχομαι μια ευχαριστη διαμονη!!!

----------


## panos70

καλωσορισες Γιωργο

----------


## krystallia

Καλημέρα Γιώργο !!! 16 ;; !!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Τα ζεμπρακια είναι σκέτη γλυκά!!! Καλώς ήρθες τα παιδιά εδω είναι τέλεια!! Και εγω καινούρια είμαι  και με στήριξαν πολυ.   :Happy:

----------


## georgealex7

> Καλημέρα Γιώργο !!! 16 ;; !!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Τα ζεμπρακια είναι σκέτη γλυκά!!! Καλώς ήρθες τα παιδιά εδω είναι τέλεια!! Και εγω καινούρια είμαι  και με στήριξαν πολυ.


γεια σου krystallia η αληθεια ειναι πως  και εμενα με εχουν βοηθησει παρα μα παρα πολυ τα παιδια απο το site  και ακομα εχω να μαθω πολλα ωραια παρεα. θα τα λεμε

----------

